# Rust_Trader



## biker (Oct 12, 2021)

Anybody have problems with buying goods from Rust_Trader? Last evening he added a Schwinn fender bomb to sell to an existing listing of parts he had for sale for awhile the EA horn with Aerocycle switch, a pencil stick kick stand a blue tank a Delta Horn button and then he added the bomb. It was up for two minutes and I sent a message saying I will take it. Well I received no reply back. Then after an hour or two he takes down the two pictures he had of it, it was in a glass case, removes the description which said he would have more pictures tomorrow which is today and the price. I received no reply back either.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 12, 2021)

I got a nice Klaxton from Rust_Trader a few weeks ago. No problem.
He packed it very well, it got here pretty fast.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2021)

@Rust_Trader


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2021)

Parts have sold here in mere seconds, so maybe there was someone ahead of you?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2021)

There's also the possibility that you've been blocked? That would explain it.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 12, 2021)

biker said:


> Anybody have problems with buying goods from Rust_Trader? Last evening he added a Schwinn fender bomb to sell to an existing listing of parts he had for sale for awhile the EA horn with Aerocycle switch, a pencil stick kick stand a blue tank a Delta Horn button and then he added the bomb. It was up for two minutes and I sent a message saying I will take it. Well I received no reply back. Then after an hour or two he takes down the two pictures he had of it, it was in a glass case, removes the description which said he would have more pictures tomorrow which is today and the price. I received no reply back either.
> 
> View attachment 1494584





I doubt anyone has problems with the items I sell and I’d like to keep it that way. Fortunately the CABE has a feature to block some users to keep this place as fun as possible.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2021)

Yep!
Nothing but quality goods from the Rust Trader.
“It ain’t cheap, because quality never is.”


----------



## biker (Oct 12, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Parts have sold here in mere seconds, so maybe there was someone ahead of you?



Strange that he doesn't list it as sold so it gets in the sold box but just removes the pictures.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2021)

Everybody has a different way of doing things around here.
We’ve all missed out on items we desperately wanted, and there’s no doubt about it.
It sucks when that happens.
Some items you may never get that chance again, and some may be a blessing in disguise, because a better one at a better price may show up later.
Fortunately, the Schwinn “Fenderbomb” seems to be an item that pops up fairly regularly, so I think you’ll be good to go eventually.
I kind of would’ve liked to score a few of those n o s Schwinn shop repair tags from Chkita yesterday, but they all got snagged before I had a chance.
Sometimes, it’s like playing with the Jeopardy button around here to snag something.
You got to be like Wyatt Earp on the trigger.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2021)

Ok, now I’m pissed!
While I was typing over here, on this thread, I missed out on the fabulous Torrington 10’s that New Mexico Brant just listed over in the for sale section.
How you say, Livid!

😭


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 12, 2021)

Work fast!  Santi has good stuff that can go quickly as it is usually harder to get.  Absolutely no issues after buying and selling him parts for 5 plus years.  Top notch in my eyes!


----------



## biker (Oct 12, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> There's also the possibility that you've been blocked? That would explain it.



Didn't know there was a blocked from buying button. I will have to look for that. Be nice if you could view those that have blocked you from buying so we don't have to bother with them anymore. Something for Dave to do in his free time.


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2021)

I have never had a problem with him. Have done many deals with him over the years. Buying and selling. 

  Catfish


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 12, 2021)

So did @Rust_Trader  block @biker or was there a problem with the site?


----------



## dasberger (Oct 12, 2021)

I've have had no issues with Santi.  He's helped me with some really nice parts I had been looking for but as stated quality doesn't come cheap... never does!


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 12, 2021)

Met Santi in person weekend before last.  Bought a few things from him.  He's a good dude.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2021)

All I can think of your were late on the draw...LOL like I am most of the time on here missing out
on the good deals.
Santi rocks!  Has a knack for finding good rare stuffffff....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks guys! Idk what’s the big deal on the fender bomb, there’s tons out there. @biker If you need to know the details It was listed for $945 shipped and it sold for $900 cash local pickup.

They look ugly and provide no light like the silveray does lol.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 12, 2021)

Holy Moly! Now I want one!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2021)

Santi is a great guy to deal with!  As stated earlier, seconds count on this forum. We have all missed items here.  Almost monthly I feel I am the first guy responding just moments after something gets posted and I am still number two or three in line.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 12, 2021)

That '41 autocycle was gone before I hit the refresh button lol! My finger was raised and then it came down onto the mouse and, somewhere in between, the bike sold. I think I'm moving on a different time scale...sloth


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 13, 2021)

Also factor in the time delay of you leaving the message, the email to Santi to let him know you sent a message, him logging in to read said message...in that time, 20 schwinn sharks have called, sent texts and showed up waving a wad of cash at his door...it pays to have everyone on speed dial around here...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2021)

If you block a member you don’t see anything from them so it doesn’t matter how fast they are.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 13, 2021)

If one blocks a member, I believe that any _entire_ _thread_ that they even comment on would also not be presented for viewing, while the requester of the blocking action is logged-in, (and not just a blocked member’s _individual_ _posts_ to threads).
So the speed would be a non-starter. 

The last part that I purchased online had like 5-6 “*watchers*” — it took me less than 2-minutes to click the buy-it-now button and complete the transaction.  Not sure what the watchers were thinking.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> If one blocks a member, I believe that any _entire_ _thread_ that they even comment on would also not be presented for viewing, while the requester of the blocking action is logged-in, (and not just a blocked member’s _individual_ _posts_ to threads).
> So the speed would be a non-starter.
> 
> The last part that I purchased online had like 5-6 “*watchers*” — it took me less than 2-minutes to click the buy-it-now button and complete the transaction.  Not sure what the watchers were thinking.



Not true unless they start the thread. If they didn’t start the thread you will just see a skip in the post numbers. The only way I knew a blocked member was upset with me about not buying an item is when another member alerted me. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 13, 2021)

Correct - the thread will show, but the "ignored" member posts will be blocked out. You have the option of enabling a button where you can then see the ignored posts, or having the ignored posts totally gone with no option of viewing them (check your account preferences for how you deal with "ignored" posts). If the "ignored" person started the thread, the whole thread will not appear, but can be made to appear using the "show ignored" button at the bottom right of the screen. The function is an unfortunate necessity, but at least it is there as a last resort for people who cannot stay on topic, go on repeated rants, or habitually threadjack.


----------



## biker (Oct 13, 2021)

Ok. Seems like we could simply upgrade the selling system on here to make it more transparent and considered fairer. What if we put a buy it now box which you click on at the upper left corner of each sale item which when clicked automatically and immediately posts a sold sign next to the item title? That way no PM's sent with delays of seller reading their messages, phone calls made, feelings of preferences to which buyer they seller wants to sell the item to, waiting to see if you won it, possibly no reply back from the seller saying it sold to someone else already.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2021)

biker said:


> What if we put a buy it now box which you click on at the upper left corner of each sale item which when clicked automatically and immediately posts a sold sign next to the item title?












						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 13, 2021)

it is just common courtesy to reply to PM's when you sell something rather than leave them hanging wondering what happened. this is not ebay or Craigslist where you deal with total strangers. the CABE is like a community of sorts, it is not just about bikes and parts.

marking the item sale pending or sold would be nice as well.


----------



## biker (Oct 13, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
> 
> 
> Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.
> ...



Daaah. You got it. It works. Each of you won a kewpie doll.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2021)

Damn, gotta be quicker or know the digits.... I know @Goatroper has done hundreds of thousands of dollars of business with Santi and has always been copacetic.... LoL


----------



## Goatroper (Oct 13, 2021)

As BFG for me stated  , I have bought thousands of dollars , hundreds of items from Santi  , and they have ALWAYS been spot on  , good quality , rare stuff .  Good seller ......He knows these bikes .


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2021)

biker said:


> Ok. Seems like we could simply upgrade the selling system on here to make it more transparent and considered fairer. What if we put a buy it now box which you click on at the upper left corner of each sale item which when clicked automatically and immediately posts a sold sign next to the item title? That way no PM's sent with delays of seller reading their messages, phone calls made, feelings of preferences to which buyer they seller wants to sell the item to, waiting to see if you won it, possibly no reply back from the seller saying it sold to someone else already.



OMG, BIN, what a mess that would be, how many people would press it just so they get first chance and then ask questions later or re-read the for sale ad a couple of times and decide it's not for them, The sold sign would discorage other buyers and the "sold" would disappear when overeager 1st buyer backs out. It would open a few cans of worms!


----------



## BatWaves (Oct 15, 2021)

He responded to my private message.


----------

